# Herr der Ringe Online: Itemshop



## hendrx (8. Juni 2011)

ich habe einen f2p account und würde gerne im itemshop die goldgrenze entfernen und ein paar questpacks usw. kaufen,
allerdings sind die zahlungsarten für mich nicht möglich.
weiß jemand, ob man bald auch per paysafecard oder etwas ähnlichem zahlen kann? könnte ja sein, dass turbine etwas verändert.
oder gibt es andere möglichkeiten?


----------



## Aero666 (11. Juni 2011)

ich meine das es mittlerweile möglich sein soll über paypal zumindest shop punkte zu kaufen, es sollen aber auch noch andere zahlungsmöglichkeiten folgen


----------



## hendrx (19. Juni 2011)

paypal geht für mich nicht, da ich nicht 18 bin


----------

